# My understanding of some modern works of today an observation on classical & jazz?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*My understanding of some modern works of today an observation on classical & jazz?*

Classical most have inspired jazz before the beginning of jazz and now it's reverse effect jazz influence classical now (jazz and free jazz),did you come up whit the same observation same diagnostic, or the statement i just said an easy one, thus said it's no secret to TC fans and classical music fan look at schoenberg(free jazz) ferneyhough (jazz).

What abot it folks :tiphat:


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been warned by the moderators about the tone of my replies to your post deprofundis, so to avoid the risk of my being banned... yes.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, to the extent that jazz expanded the harmonic/chord vocabulary, and also improvisation. Jazz freed up the entire way of musical thinking, paving the way for really great modern composers like Frank Zappa. This was also recognized in the late 50s/60s with "third stream" music, exemplified by Gunther Schuller, John Lewis, and others.
I look at this from a jazz perspective, so I see this as a form of jazz which has been influenced by classical.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Hall's original compositions are very much from a classical direction. Bill Evans deserves a mention in the classical/jazz cross pollination connection, too.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think Classical has a much broader range of expression than Jazz. To me, Jazz is an offshoot of Classical, and has a more specific and narrower range and character which makes it unique. The influence of Classical on Jazz is much greater than the reverse, I believe.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't understand jazz to be an offshoot of -or to have been inspired by- Classical music although some people have said as much. It's origin is broadly African-American with roots in blues and ragtime and more specifically originated in American areas such as New Orleans. If anything, jazz was a reaction to, or in confrontation with, classical music. For instance, classical was traditionally bound to a score whereas jazz is more improvisational and free form.


----------

